

Ask HN How to save time? - bigbang

This is a broad question. How do you guys save time in a day to do more meaningful tasks? no TV, outsourcing tasks(what sort of things you outsource?). Just curious to hear from your personal experience.<p>EDIT: Just to clarify a bit, this is not about how to avoid distractions (although thats one of the most effective ways to save time), but how to cut down the tasks or multitask in life. For example, some people cook or do laundry or some chore while watching TV, dont read books, but listen them while driving etc.
======
rdouble
I've found that when I turn the Internet off I suddenly have so much time it
kind of makes me anxious.

------
kaisdavis
1\. I use a hosts file to block sites like hackernews, tech crunch

2\. I set objectives the night before for the following day. I identify 3-5
things that I'll accomplish the following day and then I focus on doing those
things.

3\. I work in pomodoro sprints - 25 minute bursts of focus.

4\. I keep a notepad next to my computer so when I'm working in a sprint and I
have one of those "oooh, I should check that out!" thoughts, I can write it
down, close the loop, and get back to what I'm working on.

5\. I take breaks. When I find myself getting distracted, I take a walk around
the office / outside.

~~~
bigbang
Great. I think #2 though deceivingly simlple, works like a charm.

------
keiferski
1\. Brush your teeth in the shower.

2\. Listen to podcasts/news while cooking, working out, etc. Never only watch
/ listen to a show, always do something else simultaneously.

------
triviatise
I wait for my email to hit 500-600 (I skim and try to address important stuff
as it comes in) and then just delete them all. I do let everyone know when Ive
cleaned out my mailbox. I get 100-200 emails a day and I just cant read them
all.

I also only read email every few hours or so.

~~~
redslazer
have you ever missed something really important with that method? or do people
know that you dont really read emails and get that information to you in other
ways?

------
kingsidharth
Turn on "noprocrast" on HN

------
revorad
Leave HN.

